# New to horns



## KTMrida4life (Nov 24, 2011)

To start things off, Ive never messed with a horn in my life, but the possibilities of decent SQ and stupid high efficiency interest me.

My car is 95 Nissan 240sx S14. I doubt anyone on here has installed horns into it before.











Thats a pic I found off google of the interior of the car. It seems to be that most install the horns under the dash. Im not sure the room is there in my car but wanted others to look for themselves. I can get better pictures of my car soon when I get the chance.

I have a Diamond D7104 amp... has active crossovers and is 150W x 4 @ 4 ohms and double that at 2 ohms. Plenty of power. 

I dont want to spend a ton of money on a pair of horns/midbass speakers. Would silver flutes work as midbasses? They are cheap and have good reviews but low sensitivity. 

Would really like to stay under 250$ for the pair of horns/midbass drivers... closer to 200$ the better. Is that possible? Suggestions? Halp?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

You have a small center console, I'd get a pair of mini body horns (Image Dynamics is a good brand for horns). 
Dunno if you can get a good system with your budget - sure the Silver Flute sounds nice (I've read) but it is low in sensitivity compared to something like the 6ND430 <-- can be add in 4 ohm... 

IME, I'd go with a high efficiency driver over a low one when pairing with horns - an FS of 75Hz is a good starting point for an efficient 6.5" driver. Higher than 75Hz and it won't work that well as a midbass+midrange

Kelvin


----------



## KTMrida4life (Nov 24, 2011)

subwoofery said:


> You have a small center console, I'd get a pair of mini body horns (Image Dynamics is a good brand for horns).
> Dunno if you can get a good system with your budget - sure the Silver Flute sounds nice (I've read) but it is low in sensitivity compared to something like the 6ND430 <-- can be add in 4 ohm...
> 
> IME, I'd go with a high efficiency driver over a low one when pairing with horns - an FS of 75Hz is a good starting point for an efficient 6.5" driver. Higher than 75Hz and it won't work that well as a midbass+midrange
> ...


What if I were to try and run my current mids along with a pair of horns, just for now? Until I can afford something better.

Under my dash isnt flat and isnt very deep, but I guess it really depends on how big the horn waveguides are. 

Does ID have any horns that are not physically massive and within my budget for a pair?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

ID no longer sells hlcd. Contact Eric Stevens for a new pair. Looks like mini body pros would be the best for you. The only way you will find them for under $200 is if they are used. For that price they might be in rough shape too.

I do not consider a HLCD install as low budget friendly. You should have a good processor too, that has eq, ta and crossover capabilities.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

KTMrida4life said:


> What if I were to try and run my current mids along with a pair of horns, just for now? Until I can afford something better.
> 
> Under my dash isnt flat and isnt very deep, but I guess it really depends on how big the horn waveguides are.
> 
> Does ID have any horns that are not physically massive and within my budget for a pair?


anything _can_ be done, its just a matter of how well it will work.

what kind of car is it?

what is your budget? you can get the entry horns for about $350 I beleive. as mentioned, though, you need at least an EQ to make these sound good in a car. active xover is handy too as these really need to be crossed around 1300hz for the mini body on a 24db/oct slope.


----------



## KTMrida4life (Nov 24, 2011)

minbari said:


> anything _can_ be done, its just a matter of how well it will work.
> 
> what kind of car is it?
> 
> what is your budget? you can get the entry horns for about $350 I beleive. as mentioned, though, you need at least an EQ to make these sound good in a car. active xover is handy too as these really need to be crossed around 1300hz for the mini body on a 24db/oct slope.


Check the OP 

Found out today a channel of my diamond amp is kinda screwy. "Works" I guess, and sounds ok (not great) but whatever is hooked up to it gets hot. Regardless of volume, gets hot. Tweeters, mids.. etc


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks like you need a new amp as well. Or this one repaired. 

Keep in mind you want at least four times more power going to the hlcd's than the midbass.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

edouble101 said:


> Looks like you need a new amp as well. Or this one repaired.
> 
> Keep in mind you want at least four times more power going to the hlcd's than the midbass.


How do you figure? Hcdls are more than 10x-20x sensitive. You don't need more than 20 Watts for horns to get really loud

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

He might have mixed the 2 up...the horns I had got loud quick off little power..


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

That car is really not well suited for an easy horn install. I looked at a few way back when I started competing and actually carried a Mini horn body with me when I looked at them. the underdash is very shallow and sits very low. 
even with mini bodies and my small feet it would be difficult to shift or touch the pedals with good contact.

the full size, or any larger body would only complicate things more


----------



## KTMrida4life (Nov 24, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> That car is really not well suited for an easy horn install. I looked at a few way back when I started competing and actually carried a Mini horn body with me when I looked at them. the underdash is very shallow and sits very low.
> even with mini bodies and my small feet it would be difficult to shift or touch the pedals with good contact.
> 
> the full size, or any larger body would only complicate things more


Was it an S14 like this you were looking at, or the S13 (hatchback)? 

The drivers side actually doesnt look too bad IMO, its flat underneath and Im pretty sure the space is there. The passenger side is trickier, theres a huge airbox under the glovebox. Dont want to modify anything..


----------



## KTMrida4life (Nov 24, 2011)

Typically, is is the horn body itself that is difficult to fit or the driver? Or is it the combination of the 2?

Anyone have some mini body horns and drivers they would be willing to ship me to see if I can fit them before buying a pair?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

minbari said:


> How do you figure? Hcdls are more than 10x-20x sensitive. You don't need more than 20 Watts for horns to get really loud
> 
> Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts



I had that backwards  my bad


----------



## KTMrida4life (Nov 24, 2011)

OK so Im looking at mini body horns now and have a stupid question.

Am I looking for just the mini horn body and I just buy a separate driver that screws onto it?

Or am I looking for a set of mini body horns, driver and all ready to go?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

You can do either one. Mini bodies take 1" horn. If you get them from Eric Stevens, he sells them complete

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

All of the car horns take a 1" exit driver.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

KTMrida4life said:


> OK so Im looking at mini body horns now and have a stupid question.
> 
> Am I looking for just the mini horn body and I just buy a separate driver that screws onto it?
> 
> Or am I looking for a set of mini body horns, driver and all ready to go?


You have a PM about the horns and I left my number if you wanted to ask any questions.

Eric


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

KTMrida4life said:


> Was it an S14 like this you were looking at, or the S13 (hatchback)?
> 
> The drivers side actually doesnt look too bad IMO, its flat underneath and Im pretty sure the space is there. The passenger side is trickier, theres a huge airbox under the glovebox. Dont want to modify anything..


I looked at both. I carried an actual horn body with me when car shopping and the 240 just had a very shallow area height wise and depth wise to mount a horn, even mini bodies. 
even with a mini body cut all the way down, I still had some issues with feet and pedal interaction.


----------



## KTMrida4life (Nov 24, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> I looked at both. I carried an actual horn body with me when car shopping and the 240 just had a very shallow area height wise and depth wise to mount a horn, even mini bodies.
> even with a mini body cut all the way down, I still had some issues with feet and pedal interaction.


Crap. Do you think it is doable? Im not really worried about the driver side, Im pretty sure my feet will not hit the horns and Im almost positive the space is there, just worried about the passenger side.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

if you arent in a hurry, we are hoping to move to your area next summer and Id be more than willing to help you out.
Til then, without the physical car in front of me, I cant say for sure what will and wont fit and how easily


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

KTMrida4life said:


> Crap. Do you think it is doable? Im not really worried about the driver side, Im pretty sure my feet will not hit the horns and Im almost positive the space is there, just worried about the passenger side.


Its doable and has been done. Not sure what was done to accomplish it though as too much time has passed.

Eric


----------



## KTMrida4life (Nov 24, 2011)

Is it bad to have the horns aiming up just a tad? Lets say the clearance isnt there up under the dash for the horn driver to sit up under there and the back of the horn has to come down 1-2". 

If the front of the horn body was left flush with the dash how it should be, this would aim the horns up just the slightest bit. Would this be ok?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

KTMrida4life said:


> Is it bad to have the horns aiming up just a tad? Lets say the clearance isnt there up under the dash for the horn driver to sit up under there and the back of the horn has to come down 1-2".
> 
> If the front of the horn body was left flush with the dash how it should be, this would aim the horns up just the slightest bit. Would this be ok?


Angle is ok put simply.

There is a lot more to than that but too much to type.

Eric


----------

